
A Docker Image in Less Than 1000 Bytes - jesperht
https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/05/22/a-docker-image-in-less-than-1000-bytes/
======
zwischenzug
Lobsters discussion:

[https://lobste.rs/s/nrol4z/docker_image_less_than_1000_bytes](https://lobste.rs/s/nrol4z/docker_image_less_than_1000_bytes)

